# 2013 Instrumental Insemination Class - Latshaw Apiaries



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

We will again be offering a honey bee instrumental insemination class in Ohio this August. For further information, please visit our website or follow the link below.

http://latshawapiaries.com/index.php?page=3-day-course-2013

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## SippyBees (Feb 17, 2004)

MEGA thanks Dr.Latshaw


----------

